# Tac-Bar



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have heard of these through a podcast with the owner of the company. They seem good, but expensive. I wondered if anyone had them. Not counting the extra stuff they are about $5 a bar (meal) they could be nice for very compact food rations but obviously not long term. Any thoughts?

https://www.amazon.com/Tac-Bar-Tactical-Rations-Aquatabs-Purification/dp/B019L3PA4W


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have not heard of them, but the price per "meal" seems higher than Mainstay or Datrex ration bars. 10 packages of 3,600 calories each runs around $65-70 (less on sale). That would be 36,000 calories total versus 12,500 in this kit. Seems like a lot of mark up for a few low cost gadgets and a black plastic ammo box. But again I have never tried them and they might be the most delicious thing every made, and this worth every penny.


----------

